# Extreme Savings and the SavingStar App



## 99Balloons (Apr 28, 2014)

I found out about the SavingStar App about a month ago while reading Extreme Savings, an e-book I came across while browsing the Amazon Kindle Store. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0050JBYSI

Not only is this e-book loaded with tips and tricks on how to save money I was intrigued when it mentioned SavingStar since I had heard about the app in the past. I was told that it could save you money on your grocery bill but I never bothered to follow up to see if it was worth the MB's on my phone. I downloaded it about 2 months ago and I've already saved about $60 off my grocery bill.

The way it works is that you locate the supermarkets and retailers near you that participate with SavingStar such as CVS or King Soopers and you link your store cards with the app. Then, you sort through their list of coupons and select the ones you would like to load onto you card. The next time you go shopping and you purchase those specific items your coupons will be redeemed and your savings will accumulate onto the app. Once you reach the minimum of $5 you have the option of withdrawing your savings through PayPal, an Amazon gift card or a donation to American Forests.

It's very hard to save money and be frugal in this economy especially if you have kids but every little bit counts if you ask me. I like this app because it's straight to the point and does most of the work for you and pays you for it. Plus, a lot of the coupons are things that most people actually buy like fruits, cereal and things like ketchup and Ziploc bags. The e-book Extreme Savings and the SavingStar app are worth checking out.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Here is the link to the app. It is free.



As always check compatibility with your devices.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

It says it is incompatible with my original Fire and my HDX 8.9" Fire.

I don't see this app in the Kindle App store.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The link above is for the Amazon app store but, no, it does not show as compatible with Fires. 

You might find it at 1Mobile . . . . .


----------



## 99Balloons (Apr 28, 2014)

Bummer. You could also download it in the Google Play store for android phones and iTunes for apple.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

99Balloons said:


> Bummer. You could also download it in the Google Play store for android phones and iTunes for apple.


Generally, it's not a simple thing to get apps from Google Play onto a Fire. But if it's at 1Mobile it's pretty straightforward.


----------

